# Proper placement of transfers for heat press



## majesticcreation (Nov 24, 2014)

Greetings Everyone,
I just got my press, I have been trying things out, exploring and seeing how things work with my press. After doing one complete design on one 8.5x11 paper, that on a white shirt its pretty yellowish if there is too much white space not used. So...I will try to use up my paper better, that being said...I made a bunch of test images on paper and cut them up. Here is my question... What is the best way to cut them and properly place them on the shirt? they may be odd sizes and when placed face down I can no longer see the image to see if its straight. Is it best to cut them in squares to make sure they are straight? What if I have words, then a picture...etc? I am new to all of this so would like as much info as possible to ensure that my shirts dont look like crap, and that my images are straight and my shirts arent completely covered with the yellow film from the paper... Thank you! (by the way this is my first ever post..i hope i posted in the appropriate location)


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

The best way is to contour cut your transfers but this will require a contour cutter capable of reading registration marks, a good entry level cutter here Silhouette America - Silhouette America - My country

The other alternative(not such good results) is to cut around your image with a craft knife or scissors.

As for placing your image put a mark of some sort on the back of your transfer, one mark on the top center and one on the bottom center, when you place your transfer on the shirt you can see if your marks are straight or skewed.


----------



## Ynkfan1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Phil,
When you contour cut on transfer paper, do you put it on a carrier (like a mylar) of some sort? I don't understand the process. Thanks.


----------



## majesticcreation (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice, until my business picks up and I learn more I will have to make due without the cutter, hopefully in the near future but sounds like a great tool. I will try cutting closer to the images and also the marking the back is a great idea.


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

Ynkfan1 said:


> Phil,
> When you contour cut on transfer paper, do you put it on a carrier (like a mylar) of some sort? I don't understand the process. Thanks.


Yes, use a carrier sheet, this may help.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMcWKW8Ep70


----------

